
MIT Needs the Weirdos: What’s Really Going on in Senior House - sweettea
https://medium.com/@incognito.jones/mit-needs-the-weirdos-whats-really-going-on-in-senior-house-47216d25033d#.vpyrszerz
======
brudgers
The MIT announcent on a Friday in the summer about changes to be implemented
in the fall:

[https://news.mit.edu/2016/senior-house-
announcement-0610](https://news.mit.edu/2016/senior-house-announcement-0610)

